# Driving with health problems



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I think driving would be a great option under the following conditions: the horse (or team) is extremely reliable and he has a "groom" accompany him.

If it were me, I'd see this as a golden opportunity to get a good pair of miniatures or ponies and whatever conveyance would be most appropriate for them to pull. For that matter, a retired Standardbred may well be the ticket also. This could work out to be great fun.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

His life with horses is his idea of living even if it kills him. You need to involve him in a discussion about driving. Perhaps even consider a donkey as a driving prospect.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I know a 90 year old man with an onset of dementia who still drives his horse every week religiously. The doctors/family say that it keeps him young and happy. 

I think it's a wonderful option! I know when I broke my leg and was recovering I drove instead of rode and it really helped me interact. 

At his age though he does need an incredibly steady team and a groom is preferable. I'm sure a driving instructor would be more than willing to help him find his team if he decides he wants one!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driving*

hiya it would be a great thing to do and also he will still be able to get involved with his horse.
and the pair of them can enjoy life again although he will not have the abilaty to ride he will feel more securley in a cart.
go for it and he will enjoy a new lease of life with his equine frend.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Rain, my nephew had three damaged disks replaced in his back. Had to fly to Germany for this. He was astounded he was up the next day and walking pain free. Prior to this, he'd had to stop driving due to periodic numbness in his legs. Two weeks later he was back at work. Hadn't been able to work in three years. He was awestruck at their physio equipment, years ahead of what we find in the physio room. One specialist comment "it seems in North America they want to give you pills instead of fixing the problem".


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree, a pair of tried and true minis or ponies would be perfect, but a groom is very important in case something goes awry since often driving accidently can go bad even faster than riding, because the animal is hitched to a cart. Get s well balanced cart. At a point he won't be able to drive himself (my grandma has very late stage Parkinsons and cannot hold her own spoon) but that is a ways off. Even then though he can take cart rides!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I agree driving is a great option, lots of older people drive and "Driving For the Disabled " is alive and well. 

*HOWEVER...*

A pair, I would not recommend, I takes a minimum of two able bodied people to hook up and drive a team, and a team (even Minis) are not the place to start your driving endeavor.

I would start with a nice large pony or bigger,
horse that is well trained in driving and able to pull a cart with two people comfortably.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

Im with Taffy, don't get a team of anything. Not sure how large of a man your grandfather is but I would get a pony/large pony.
1. A single horse will be so much less headache for someone with limited abilities.
2. The larger the horse the bulker the harness and the higher he will have to lift it over the horse. I think a standardbred might be a little tall for someone with back issues to to put a harness over.
3. Get something that has been driving for years. If you get something that is green or new to driving he might not be able to put a firm enough hand on them if needed. 
I would stay away from the minis most of them are to low to the ground, you have to get so low to harness them, with his back it might not be the easiest for him. I would look for something roughly 1/2 to 3/4 your grandfathers height so doesn't have to lift to high or get to low. That would be ideal height for me.
Of course Im 5'4" with a 18hd so Im not the sharped crayon in the box. 
Just some thoughts, I would talk to him about it, but don't let him say no till he at least goes for a drive with someone. I bet he will be hooked.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Taffy and others gave you some great suggestions for your Grandfather. I too vote for something a bit bigger than mini's, could you look around for a Haflinger or a Fjord? They are great dependable driving animals, or even a mule, who are also very smart and often take care of their rider/drivers too. 

Talk to him about having you along, if you don't know the basics of driving, go with your grandfather and learn and be his right hand person in case something does go wrong or he just needs a bit of help. Get his imput on what he thinks and wants to do. Elderly folks get rather angry about loosing their independence, often times they don't want to admit they are getting older and slowing down, or their health problems are starting to get in the way of the things they truly love to do. 

Good luck and what a great thing for you to ask and want to help him out anyway you can. Kudo's to you.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

all good advice on here, so I,l add my dimes worth, first I would say he wants an aged gelding, between 12hhand14 hh secondly I would look at buying a four wheeler for him to drive something with an easy to operate brake ,either hand of foot,and thirdly I would get the shafts to take the quick hitch harness, no hard pulling or complicated. tackling up with them,if he is weak with his hands they would be a lot better for him, you won't get a four wheeler with quick hitch fittings , but it's not a big job to adapt the shafts ,lastly hope he goes for it and I wish him all the luck in the world


----------

